

How Internet startups lose value with greater traction - dennybritz
https://medium.com/design-startups/dbd4be853322

======
hga
Ah, remember the rise and fall of ChatRoulette ^_^? First example this article
gives, in " _#1 – LESS SOPHISTICATED PARTICIPANTS ENTERING THE SYSTEM DILUTE
VALUE_ ", of how in that case a lack of curation killed it.

The article, which includes suggestions for solutions of problems, looks
comprehensive and very useful.

